# Obaminations



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The file drawer for the blatant screw ups of this administration.

I'll start:

As we approach the fiscal cliff and obama proclaims _how much he feels_ for the middle class and businesses on main street, keep the following information provided by Uncle Sam's Misguided Children in mind:

The Obama family costs taxpayers over $1.4 BILLION per year! Moochelle Obama has dozens of assistants, when other First Ladies had only ONE! The handler for the Obama's dog Bo, is paid over $100,000 per year!

While much of the country is struggling to pay their bills, the President and First Lady are partying like rock stars. Considering the country is at war and a record 40 million Americans rely on food stamps to eat, Obama should show some class and skip the expensive partying.

Now King and Queen Obama are about to embark on yet another vacation. This time off to Hawaii for 17 day, $4 MILLION taxpayer funded extravaganza! It really has to warm your heart to know that while people are still suffering after Hurricane Sandy, looking to find work, worried about their taxes going up, and worrying about trying to afford Christmas this year...once again, Obama has his priorities straight. Obama will leave for Hawaii for a 17 day taxpayer funded va
cation expected to cost the tax payers more than $4 million. He will leave DC on December 17th, and return on January 2nd 2013. By the way, January 2nd is the date billions in spending cuts - and untold consequences for the economy - will kick in if a deal is not reached on the "fiscal cliff." So our president will be living it up in paradise while the country embarks on a season of massive pain.

What has made these vacations more controversial s because of the costs associated with moving the first family to a public vacation spot, unlike the Bushes to their remote ranch in Crawford, Texas. For example, the Hawaii Reporter said the first family's 2011 Christmas vacation in Hawaii would exceed $1 million.

The Obamas wasted $10 million of tax payer money on lavish White House parties in 2009 alone! Yes, the same hypocrites who says our energy costs must "necessarily skyrocket" to fund his political ambition, is wasting our hard earned tax money on personal luxuries. Also the same hypocrite Moochelle Obama who tells everyone they have "cut back" is enjoying life in the fast lane as well, at our expense. According to the CFP, it has been estimated the Obamas spent over $10 million on "drunken White House parties" in 2009 alone. There certainly hasn't been a slow down to the lavish partying by this regime since then either.

While the President and First Lady insist the rest of us endure economic hardship for the greater good, they are living like a king and queen on our dime.

I thought Mitt Romney was the evil, out-of-touch, rich snob who looked down his nose on the poor???

Moochelle Antoinette says: Let them eat cake!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

amazing how things have changed since the days of President Herbert Hoover who took his vacation on the battleship USS Arizona.










_*The ship's company posed with President Hoover during his cruise on board the Arizona, March 1931. The president is seated at the front center .*_


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

In comparison, Ronald Reagan always stayed at the White House during Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's, so his Secret Service detail and other employees could be with their families as much as possible.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> In comparison, Ronald Reagan always stayed at the White House during Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's, so his Secret Service detail and other employees could be with their families as much as possible.


Didn't he also give the military a 13% pay increase as well?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Reagan also restored the military's pride and replaced and refurbished their worn-out old equipment. Probably no single president in the last 50 years has had a more positive effect on the men and women in uniform.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> Didn't he also give the military a 13% pay increase as well?


I forget the percentage, but the military got a big pay boost under Reagan.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

May I?
Michelle lectures us to eat our veggies, but when she and her posse ate at Paula Deen's restaurant they chowed down on the right side of the menu. THEN when Deen let that slip the media pounded her (and she got diabetes).
They make her out to be some kind of fitness buff-but if the first lady wore white pants you could show a movie on her behind


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Us working people only get two weeks of vacation per year. If we are lucky enough to have some extra money maybe we are able to take our family and kids somewhere nice. Personally, my vacation days are spent working overtime to give my family a better life. Must be nice to have a job where all your expenses are paid and there is no consequences for what you do or spend.

How about for a change we elect a president that supports people that work hard every day and add to the tax base, instead of supporting people who do not.


----------

